# Bread Pan Score



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2021)

Was at one of the hoity good wills today.
These folks will get rid of new never used stuff.

Scored both for $4.50


----------



## thirdeye (May 2, 2021)

Loaf pans are multi-taskers.  






						Loaf Pan Bratwurst & Loaf Pan Gyros
					

Loaf Pan meats are somewhat common, but most folks make 'meatloaf'.  With a change in technique, and a little time it's possible to produce what I call 'loaf pan meat', and it has a LOT of uses.  We made some Loaf Pan Gyros a week or so ago and yesterday made Loaf Pan Bratwurst, and Loaf Pan...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Hamdrew (May 2, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Loaf pans are multi-taskers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sure are 

 thirdeye
 . That was after I used it as a BBQ sauce vat, baptizing the franks a few times throughout their time on the smoker


----------



## jcam222 (May 2, 2021)

Nice!! I love a good thrift store score.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2021)

And a PMDO even


----------

